# South arkansas GTG



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thinking about doing a G2G with about $500 of product! We come and we all build together and tune with each other and do something cool! got an MS8 and a bit one and would love to hang with some folks


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

got a shop and we can all pull a all nighter! I may be able to get a couple of OG's to help!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Got some sleeping and heat so lets do it!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

my car is stock but would like to come hear some great systems, also would be great to get some pointers on what needs the most improvement.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

we need a car to build in. we could use yours! we could try a bit one and ms8 in it but if you like you got to buy


JoeHemi57 said:


> my car is stock but would like to come hear some great systems, also would be great to get some pointers on what needs the most improvement.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

haha that would be awesome if i had the cash, the holidays have me strapped as is. My basic plan was an MS8, H Audio fronts, and an upgraded 8 in the rear deck, probably was going to try and run off the factory amp though at least temporarily.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm always game for a g2g. With winter setting in I doubt you'll get many people to come though. I'm equipped to go 60mph in a boat in 18* weather and never get cold (done it) but very few people are that toughMaybe around March would be optimal. My system is a lot better since you hard it last and even since Mark heard it last. Gotta be above the bar to get the approval or THE MOST picky person to ever sit in the truck:thumbsup:


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

Did this ever happen? I got a car to build in and lots of equipment to put in it!


----------

